# Rusted relics from Backyard



## Dabeel (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all,
 Some of you probably remember my post about the old well found under my house. So I was working in the garden yesterday and started pulling out more discards under the soil. Since a lot of you are very good at ID of objects here's a few photos of this hanger shaped metal piece with two eyelets on each end. What was this used for?

 https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/found005.jpg
 https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/found006.jpg
 https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k623/dabeel1/found004.jpg

 Looks like I have more subsurface exploration to do in my neighborhood where the house lots date to the 1880's.
 I did find a canning jar lid with a patent date of Sept 20th 1898 and fragments of a "Henry K. Wampole Philadelphia U.SA" hexagonal bottle

 Thanks for your educated guesses/facts etc
 Doug


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Doug,

 Just puttin yer photos up, all visible like:


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks surfaceone!

 Doug


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

I dunno about the item in question, but I do see the ladder from an old cast iron toy fire engine!

 I wish I could work in a garden right now, but it is -3.5 degrees here. F'in frigid. [>:]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 24, 2011)

The top left item is a railroad spike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw this and didn't have an answer then. Actually I still don't.
 I do have a couple Q's though. What's the little pearl looking thing next to the glass thing and what's the big white dot on the thing next to that?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

BTW, what does that glass have on it?
 Professor Plum, I wonder about the ladder idea. I'm not sure about the rounded part on the left with more showing. I'm not arguing, just saying.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2011)

Professor plum? LOL! Not for another few decades, anyway. [] Seems like something CyberChuck would write. You better keep your distance; he has been known to steal rusty chainsaws, ya know [].

 The item in question was made out of brittle, carbon-rich cast-Iron, or even unrefined pig-iron, so it is likely that the original extension/sidebar of the ladder broke after some rough handling by a child many decades ago. I would bet 100 bucks that it was not made the way it presently appears. If it wasn't broken, there is less of a likelihood that it would have been left to fester in the soil for longer than I could hope to be alive.

 In regards to argument; I love arguing! that is the one true way to get into the minds of those you disagree with, and quite often it leads to increased knowledge and wisdom even if one's own views are proven unequivocally incorrect. It is good mental exercise; however proper form takes many many years [] (something I have yet to develop).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

Professor Plum, just in case you took that the wrong way I was referring you merely as being in the library with the wrong candlestick. 
 Or whatever?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> ]In regards to argument; I love arguing! that is the one true way to get into the minds of those you disagree with, and quite often it leads to increased knowledge and wisdom even if one's own views are proven unequivocally incorrect. It is good mental exercise; however proper form takes many many years (something I have yet to develop).


 
 ..you're getting good at it, Plummy... some intelligence services reckon you're on the verge of full capability!
 With your permission, I'd like to quote you, next time my wife and I start a heated debate.. should be any moment now...


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Professor Plum, just in case you took that the wrong way I was referring you merely as being in the library with the wrong candlestick.
> Or whatever?


 
  As hard as i tried, I have no idea what you are talking about!   As far as taking things the wrong way? Nah I am not emotional so any reaction on my part is founded almost entirely on transient whim and caprice, not emotionality. No worries man. 



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> With your permission, I'd like to quote you, next time my wife and I start a heated debate.. should be any moment now...


 
 Most certainly... As long as I get my fair royalties, naturally... How does 1 Mil per quotation sound? you could well win 10 debates with your lovely wife and only owe me 1 cent! (only win 5 or less and i expect a legible pre-1857 1/2 US cent so you better get crackin'! [8D])


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 24, 2011)

You might need to wait a spell till the royalty checks start rolling in.. I just had a lengthy debate with her about the importance of self-confidence in looking for a job, and somehow she won.. even though I am supposed to be the self-confident one in the marriage..?? I dunno what happened.. anyway I didn't get a chance to memorize your quote, but tomorrow I shall avenge us..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2011)

> As hard as i tried, I have no idea what you are talking about!


 I think you mean you haven't a CLUE.
 That's a hint.[]


----------



## farmgal (Jan 25, 2011)

he rust stuff it very cool..I have a bunch of old rusty stuff also. I think much of it is old tractor parts. I find them cool because you can use they make neat displays. farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

Farmgal, do you have some photos of the displays?I love metal and rust. []


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly stardust most the stuff I dug has been tossed in recycling or put in our garage full of junk. I might have a few pieces I can locate but give me some time. Everything is dogs here...lol! Besides I haven't dug in a couple yrs...farmgal...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't worry about it. I thought you had things all made up in the house. So you had pics...


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to before the ooooops litter of 5 puppies..Wait a sec...give me some time..I might have all my pics on a back up disk...I had posted them back in 2008 I think here on the forum...


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Stardust I found a picture.... Thanks for asking. I had a walk down memory lane of all the pictures I have saved on back up disks...<wipes away a few tears> I have saved many of the tiny or small bottles I dug and they are packed away safe and sound....But here are the rusty cool things. farmgal


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

Ugh forgot the picture


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

I love all those pieces fg. Would be cool to do art with. What a fun life you must have out there.  Enjoy it!!!!! [] Thanks for showing me. Now back to those puppies sweet one. ; 3p


----------



## soda bottle (Jan 29, 2011)

Farmgal,   Most of those pieces are to an old pot belly stove.  The fish bone pieces would be on turners that would send the ash down to the ash removal opening.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks so much...That is very cool...You have any idea how old a pot belly stove? farmgal


----------



## soda bottle (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually have one of those stoves, but it is on a farm about 20 miles or so from me.  I will try to get some pics of it complete the next time I go there. If I had to guess the age , I would say 1930' to 40's.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

I have something one day when my nurse will take me over the stairs I'll take a pic. Today she said I must stay in bed and she would never understand me or anyone else here wouldn't if I try to tell them where it is.
 s ~


----------



## soda bottle (Feb 28, 2011)

Just doing a follow up on my last post.


----------

